# HR44 wirelessly connected to u-verse 3800HGV-B



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

Has anybody been successful in connecting a HR44 to a u-verse 3800HGV-B modem/router wirelessly and not have problems streaming data? In other words do not get DVR is busy and cannot stream at this time. If so was there anything out of ordinary that you were required to do in the 3800HGV-B modem/router.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Has anybody been successful in connecting a HR44 to a u-verse 3800HGV-B modem/router wirelessly and not have problems streaming data? In other words do not get DVR is busy and cannot stream at this time. If so was there anything out of ordinary that you were required to do in the 3800HGV-B modem/router.


Can you give us an exact example of what your trying to do. There's multiple scenarios where that could come up.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you able to connect via wire, and does the problem persist?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Streaming data in home or out of home?

And to what devices?


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

GenieGo connected to a 2wire router (3800HGV- B).
Genie DVR HR44 connected wirelessly.
With laptop when trying to stream a show from a HR44 through a geniego, it says DVR is busy and cannot stream at this time.
So what I am asking has anybody streamed(watch now) successfully when the geniego is involved.
Also preparing doesn't ever prepares just hangs on preparing.


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

> Are you able to connect via wire, and does the problem persist?


Yes and No


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

> Streaming data in home or out of home?
> 
> And to what devices?


IH Laptop


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Lawood said:


> Yes and No


So it works by wired connections?
if so, that's similar to a problem I had once with the GenieGO hardware.

When the HR44 was wirelessly connected, I had periodic GenieGo messages that a HD DVR disconnected from the network.
I converted my system to DECA wired and disabled the HR44 wireless and all problems disappeared.

Seems like Genie likes 100% wired connections for the DVR connectivity and Streaming.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

My HR44 works fine both wired and wirelessly with the same ATT two-wire router. And the GenieGo works fine too, both inside and outside the home.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tex-

That's always good to hear. I've just had my U-verse modem swapped out due to the previous Motorola box being flakey. I'll go back to testing wireless here in a few days. Both systems will usually work just fine for most folk.... But the wireless for me, is just to test. I prefer wired over wireless; the wireless signals sometimes penetrate my aluminum foil beanie.


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

> My HR44 works fine both wired and wirelessly with the same ATT two-wire router. And the GenieGo works fine too, both inside and outside the home.


That's good to hear. One question though. Where there any settings you had to set in the 2wire for in Home? I know port forwarding is required for Outside of Home.
I see another case where a person has the same problem with their HR44. He also has a HR24 and it works just fine. Something just doesn't make sense. The HR24 has no problem using the HR44's wireless connection, but the HR44 does.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's good to hear. One question though. Where there any settings you had to set in the 2wire for in Home? I know port forwarding is required for Outside of Home.
I see another case where a person has the same problem with their HR44. He also has a HR24 and it works just fine. Something just doesn't make sense. The HR24 has no problem using the HR44's wireless connection, but the HR44 does.


No there are no settings to change for "in-home"


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Are the whole home settings for external device on your HR44 all set to "allow"?


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

> Are the whole home settings for external device on your HR44 all set to "allow"?


Yes


----------

